

Everybody is developing on Facebook while I secretly develope for ning. - Monti

Hello everyone, I am a huge fan of this site, I make a habit of visiting 2-3 times a day.
I respect each and everyone of you, Some times when I read your posts I feel your joys and pains as we all in the same boat here.<p>I am the founder of 2 sites, one launched 6 months ago (made many many mistake) and I am getting ready to launch my new baby in a month or so.<p>ok, thats just an introduction.<p>the reason I am here is to simply share the fact that I have started a side project to develop for the ning platform, I only know one other company that is developing exclusively for Ning (not saying there isnt more).
anyway, the reason I am posting this is to see if anybody else is secretly hacking away on apps for ning??<p>Just a quick note, We are developing apps that the network creator can install on their whole networks, so its really more than a user "widget" if you will.
Thanks
======
andr
That would make a great PostSecret card.

------
patrickg-zill
How do you get paid for someone using your ning app?

~~~
jamiequint
the same way you get paid for someone using your facebook app

~~~
swombat
You mean, you don't...

~~~
reynolds
If a facebook app is done right you can make a ton of money. Incentivized
offers are a huge money maker when creating facebook apps.

~~~
markm
Full stop.

Incentivizable offers are a good short term solution. I went from $60 a day to
maybe $2 a day whereas subscriptions of $5/month hold steady.

------
RyanGWU82
My first thought was how much this sounds like "All my friends are using
Facebook while I secretly am using Ning." A social network's not very helpful
if you're the only one on there. ;-)

But the network effects are far different for app developers than for users.
Good luck, let us know how it goes!

------
Monti
Good lord, I cant spell to save my life!

~~~
Prrometheus
I stopped being able to spell after a few years using spell-checkers. Since
Firefox started incorporating one, it has become even worse.

In second grade I won a school-wide spelling bee. Today I can't even fire off
a proper angry comment on a message board without a spell-checker.

~~~
gruseom
There's also the so-called Cupertino effect in which spellcheckers suggest
words that are similar but completely wrong, e.g. "worker bees commanded by
Queen Elizabeth", or "the third yesterday of January". Basically, one form of
sloppiness or illiteracy replaced by another :)

------
vegai
Never heard of this ning thing before.

------
agentbleu
Another question, has anyone made any money off a facebook app or myspace,
etc.? I'm not convinced that providing entertainment services would be
monitizable period. Thus you add value for them, spend money on servers, get
100k users, that pay you nothing.

